# Problem with =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11 [SOLVED]

## PaulSorensen

Hi all,

I upgraded to the new nvidia-drivers and now I cannot use my LCD display's native 1600x1200 mode.  I have tried removing all of the modeline directives and letting the card work it out, told it to ignore the EDID data from the monitor, all to no avail.  If I switch back to 1.0.9755-r1 everything works fine.

Please help!

Heres the log output for when I'm using the xorg.conf that works for me with the earlier drivers: (also I've attached the xorg.conf at the end)

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux kondanna 2.6.21-gentoo-r3 #2 PREEMPT Sun Jul 15 13:28:39 CDT 2007 i686

Build Date: 06 June 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Aug  1 10:29:16 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "ViewSonicVP201b"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVidiaCard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/encodings".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/encodings").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/freefont" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/terminus" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/ukr" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/unifont" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

   /usr/share/fonts/util

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81f5540

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2560 card 8086,2560 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2561 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 8086,4232 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 8086,4232 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 8086,4232 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 8086,4232 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 82 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24c0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24cb card 8086,4232 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 8086,4232 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 8086,0109 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0343 card 3842,a333 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 4444,0803 card 0070,4000 rev 01 class 04,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:06:0: chip 1095,3112 card 1095,3112 rev 01 class 01,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:08:0: chip 8086,1039 card 8086,301e rev 82 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfc800000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xb4500000 - 0xd45fffff (0x20100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0206 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfeafffff (0x200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd4600000 - 0xdc6fffff (0x8100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, BIOS @ 0xfe8e0000/17

(--) PCI: (2:2:0) unknown vendor (0x4444) unknown chipset (0x0803) rev 1, Mem @ 0xd8000000/26

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffdff (0x200) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x880003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d0bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffdff (0x200) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x880003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d0bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffdff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x880003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d0bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  100.14.11  Wed Jun 13 18:58:58 PDT 2007

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  100.14.11  Wed Jun 13 18:23:34 PDT 2007

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffdff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x880003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d0bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffdff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x880003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d0bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [38] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "On"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "On"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "On"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RandRRotation" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Rotate" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Invalid Rotate option: on; no rotation enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5700LE (NV36) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.36.20.30.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5700LE at

(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     ViewSonic VP2000s (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): ViewSonic VP2000s (DFP-0): 150.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): ViewSonic VP2000s (DFP-0): Internal Single Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1600x1200"; removing.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (79, 83); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffdff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x880003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d0bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [40] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

Here's my xorg.conf:

```

Section "DRI"

   Group 0

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

#   Load  "dri"  

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

#   Load  "v4l"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option       "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"    "auto"

    Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "ViewSonicVP201b"

    HorizSync   30-92

    VertRefresh 50-85

    Option "DPMS" "true"

#    Option "IgnoreEDID" "true"

#    Modeline "1600x1200" 145.98 1600 1704 1872 2144 1200 1201 1204 1238 -HSync +Vsync

    Modeline "1600x1200_60.00"  160.96  1600 1704 1880 2160  1200 1201 1204 1242  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVidiaCard"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NoLogo" "On"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "On"

    Option      "RandRRotation" "on"

    Option      "Rotate" "on"

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "On"  # Not very stable

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

#    Option   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

#    Option   "DRI" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVidiaCard"

    Monitor     "ViewSonicVP201b"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       32

   Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

#    Option    "AIGLX" "true"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Last edited by PaulSorensen on Fri Aug 03, 2007 5:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wyvern5

What happens when you let the card figure it out for itself?

----------

## PaulSorensen

 *wyvern5 wrote:*   

> What happens when you let the card figure it out for itself?

 

The driver selects the same 1280x1024 mode that it selects with my usual xorg.conf.

----------

## Monkeh

Try this modeline: 

```
Modeline "1600x1200@60" 176.70 1600 1632 2296 2328 1200 1224 1236 1261
```

----------

## PaulBredbury

See thread - notice:

```
Option "UseEDIDFreqs" "FALSE"

Option "UseEDIDDpi" "FALSE"

Option "ModeValidation" "NoEdidModes"
```

----------

## PaulSorensen

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> See thread - notice:
> 
> ```
> Option "UseEDIDFreqs" "FALSE"
> 
> ...

 

Thanks - I tried this, and a few combinations of the Modeline suggestions from earlier replies.  Nothing seems to be working that can take my LCD to it's native 1600x1200 with this driver.  I'm going to hassle the nvidia guys, and revert back to the earlier driver.  Besides, even if a lot of monitors don't report EDID information correctly (btw I have a Viewsonic VP201S), then the nvidia driver should handle that real-world situation - like the earlier driver seems to.

Thanks for all the help - I'll let everyone know here what happens.

----------

## wyvern5

Try the nvnews.net linux forums.

----------

## PaulSorensen

It turns out that the new driver has a new behavior that checks the maximum clock speed of the nvidia card that is installed, and won't allow resolutions that would go beyond it.

To turn this off, add the following line to the device section of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
 Option "ModeValidation" "NoMaxPClkCheck"
```

I guess, in theory that if this is a problem then you should technically get a new faster nvidia card, but mine seems to work fine.

----------

## stick_figure

I have the same problem, and this actually did not solve my problem.  I'm going to stay downgraded until further notice...

----------

## PaulSorensen

 *stick_figure wrote:*   

> I have the same problem, and this actually did not solve my problem.  I'm going to stay downgraded until further notice...

 

what is the contents of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?

----------

## boskell

I spent all of Saturday chasing the same problem with the new nvidia driver.  Unfortunately for me I also installed a new kernel at the same time, so spent plenty of time trying different kernel options to try and get the EDID lookup to work.  Also tried the various fixes recommended for the xorg.conf file, but nothing worked.  My XFX 7900 GS card comes up with a resolution of 640x480   :Exclamation:  instead of 1680x1050.   :Razz:    Monitor is a CMV 221D (22" widescreen LCD).  I have switched back to the older NVIDIA drivers version and everything is working correctly... unfortunately this has overwritten the most recent Xorg.0.log files.  I have attached parts of a Xorg.1.log file from shortly after the driver was installed and before most of the updates to the xorg.conf file.  If it will help someone debug this issue (although I suspect we will be waiting for NVIDIA) I can "upgrade" again and supply the xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log files.

Graeme.

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux gcb66 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 #3 SMP Sat Aug 4 11:19:37 CST 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 22 July 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

... text removed for clarity ...

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7900 GS (G71) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.71.22.41.f5

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7900 GS at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-0: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-0: Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0):

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(WW) NVIDIA(0):

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device DFP-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     from DFP-0's EDID.

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xf5000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

        [2] 0   0       0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xf8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf9000000 - 0xf9001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf9106000 - 0xf91060ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xf9105000 - 0xf91053ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xf9100000 - 0xf9103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xf9104000 - 0xf91043ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xf5000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [17] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [18] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [19] 0  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000c300 - 0x0000c303 (0x4) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000c200 - 0x0000c207 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000c100 - 0x0000c103 (0x4) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000e900 - 0x0000e907 (0x8) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000e700 - 0x0000e707 (0x8) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [37] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [38] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [39] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [40] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [41] -1 0       0x0000e500 - 0x0000e51f (0x20) IX[B]

        [42] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [43] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e31f (0x20) IX[B]

        [44] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [45] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

        [46] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

        [47] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

        [48] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [49] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: DRI module not loaded

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

```

----------

## ervin.peters

 *PaulSorensen wrote:*   

> It turns out that the new driver has a new behavior that checks the maximum clock speed of the nvidia card that is installed, and won't allow resolutions that would go beyond it.
> 
> To turn this off, add the following line to the device section of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That didn't fix my problem with a nvidia fx5200 running an AOC 20'' TFT (1600x1200) connected via DVI.

So I decided to get into it.

From the /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/README.bz2 I was hinted to try

$ startx -- -logverbose=6

to log the mode validation process.

After trying that I review the /var/log/Xorg.0.log a found that the 1600x1200 are rejected by the wrong assumption that the native Mode is 1280x1024 and 1600x1200 is slighly bigger - to big.

Returning to the nvidia readme and scolling to the Option "ModeValidation" "string" section gives the information that I'd have to turn of the DFPNativeResolutionCheck by:

Option "ModeValidation" "NoDFPNativeResolutionCheck"

and guess - my 1600x1200 are back.

ervin

----------

## PaulSorensen

 *ervin.peters wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Returning to the nvidia readme and scolling to the Option "ModeValidation" "string" section gives the information that I'd have to turn of the DFPNativeResolutionCheck by:
> 
> Option "ModeValidation" "NoDFPNativeResolutionCheck"
> ...

 

Nice - it looks like there are a lot of changes in this driver...

----------

